# Neue Mods für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC & CoP



## PsyMagician (10. Mai 2010)

*Neue Mods für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC & CoP*

Vor einiger Zeit bin ich wieder auf neue Mods für Stalker gestossen. Die folgenden Mods sind bisher zwar noch nicht erschienen, aber dennoch lohnt es sich einen Blick zu riskieren, bzw. die Entwicklung im Auge zu behalten:

*Complete Mod für Call of Pripyat*

Die Complete 2009 Mod für Shadow of Chernobyl und für Clearsky sind dem einen oder anderen sicher schon bekannt. Derzeit arbeitet "Artistpavel" an der letzten und 3. Mod, welche die Grafik von Call of Pripyat nocheinmal ein ordentlich aufpoliert...

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-complete



*Lost Alpha für Shadow of Chernobyl*

Lost Alpha ist jetzt vielleicht schon etwas bekannter, da diese Mod schon ein wenig länger in der Mache ist.  Lost Alpha bringt Stalker wieder dem Stalker näher, welches damals anfangs von GSC versprochen wurde. Die Mod läuft auf dem 1.0004er-Patch, nimmt sich aber die alte Alpha Build zum Vorbild. Die Modder von "dez0wave", welche auch schon die Mod "Priboi Story" geschrieben haben, bringen neue/alte Maps wieder in das Spiel. Unter anderen die Map "Dead City", welche eine der Maps ist, die von GSC aus dem "Ur-Stalker" wieder entfernt wurden. Nahezu alle aus SoC bekannten Level wurden neu designed und vergrößert oder entsprechend angepasst. Dazu kommt ein neu zusammengestellter Soundtrack, welcher neben dem Original noch alte Stücke aus der Alpha und über eine Stunde neu komponierte Tracks beinhaltet.
Auch eine neue Story (inkl. neuer Missionen), in der man wieder Strelok spielt, wird es geben. Hierbei handelt es sich nach Aussage der Macher um eine alternative Story zu Shadow of Chernobyl. Zudem wurden noch weitere Features wie z.B. fahrbare Fahrzeuge (welche mit Benzin aufgetankt werden müssen), ein Funkgerät, sowie ein im PDA integrierten MP3-Player hinzugefügt. Mehr RPG-Elemente wird die Mod ebenfalls beinhalten. So muss euer alter Ego z.B. essen, trinken und schlafen. Wie auch in Priboi Story werden in Lost Alpha die grauen Zellen ein wenig mehr angestrengt, da man an einigen Stellen auch mal selber überlegen darf und nicht immer nur einer Markierung auf derm PDA hinterher laufen muss. Das Release wird vorraussichtlich 2012 sein.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha 



*NLC für Shadow of Chernobyl(?)*

Eine weitere Mod die gerade in der Mache ist, ist NLC. Hierbei handelt es sich ähnlich wie bei Lost Alpha um eine Mod die Neue Maps und wahrscheinlich auch eine neue Story beinhalten werden. Viel ist darüber leider noch nicht veröffentlich worden. Fest steht wohl das NLC die complette Stalker maptechnisch reihe vereint. Dh. neben den in SoC bekannten Maps werden auch die CS Maps "Roter Wald", "Limansk", "Krankenhaus", "Sumpf" verfügbar sein. Dazu sollen noch ein paar eigene kommen so das die Anzahl der Locations bei 26(!) liegen soll. Das Inventar schein auch komplett erneuert worden zu sein und es wird wohl auch neue Anormalien und Artefakte mit neuen Effekten geben. Wann die Mod released wird, ist leider nicht bekannt. Dennoch lohnt sich ein Blick auf folgenden Link. Die Seite braucht übrigends ein wenig länger da es ein Translatorlink ist...

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://www.moddb.com/mods/nlc


----------



## PsyMagician (13. August 2010)

*Neue Videos zu Lost Alpha*

Gestern ist ein neues, zweites Video zu Lost Alpha erschienen.
Das Releasdate ist derzeit allerdings immernoch nicht ganz sicher. Derzeit wird intensiv an der neuen Story gearbeitet, was noch ein Weilchen dauern wird. In diesem Jahr wird Lost Alpha wohl nicht mehr erscheinen. Ein Blick auf die beiden Videos lässt aber mind. zu erahnen, daß sich das warten lohnen wird.

Hier die Links zu beiden Videos:

Alpha Format I - The Beginning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w410kmf52Kw

Alpha Format II - The Continuation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrvKxdBvXyo


----------



## PsyMagician (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Videos zu Lost Alpha*

Heute wurde ein weiteres Video von *Lost Alpha *veröffentlicht:

*Alpha Format III:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOewaGD-Cqs

Das Video zeug neue Funktionen der Mod, wie z.B. die Benutzung von Funkgeräten, PCs und Fahrzeugen.
Desweiteren wird eine neue Art von Anormalie gezeigt, welche die bekannten Gesetze der Schwerkraft ausser Kraft setzt.


----------



## PsyMagician (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Videos zu Lost Alpha*

Heute ist ein kleiner Trailer zu *Lost Alpha *als verspätetes Neujahrsvideo erschienen. Das Video zeigt einen Teil einer Mission und ist mit spannendem Sound untermalt.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha/videos/lost-alpha-happy-new-year-20111/#1833075


----------



## PsyMagician (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Videos zu Lost Alpha*

Ab heute ist ein* Preview *zum neuen *Soundtrack für Lost Alpha *erschienen. Zu hören ist der 15 minütige Mix bei Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4ozj_JEo-s


----------



## PsyMagician (1. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Videos zu Lost Alpha*

Vor kurzem ist der *offizielle Trailer *zur Call of Pripyat *Complete Mod* veröffentlicht worden:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-complete/videos


----------



## Crysisheld (10. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Videos zu Lost Alpha*

Stalker Complete MOD für Call of Pripyat ist released: 

http://artistpavel.blogspot.com/search/label/stalker


Falls der Download Link immer noch nicht funzt, hier der richtige Link: 

www.moddb.com/downloads/start/31083


----------



## PsyMagician (28. September 2011)

Die Emissionen sind extrem nice. Kannte die schon teilweise vom Atmosphere Mod, aber in der Complete sehen die ja noch netter aus. Zieht aber dafür auch einiges an Performance der Mod. Hart an der Grenze für meine Kiste. ^^

Ich war (in der Mod) jetzt noch nicht in Pripyat. Hab grad das Team fertig zusammen gestellt dafür. Hab aber schon ne weile nicht mehr weiter gezockt, da ich das Game ansich ja schon 4x durch hab. ^^

Wird Zeit für was neues! Von Stalker 2 hört man ja auch nichts mehr irgendwie... hoffentlich ist Lost Alpha bald fertig.


----------



## PsyMagician (29. September 2011)

Hier noch eine interessante Mod für Call of Pripyat:

*Smarter Pripyat*

Neben einer erweiterten Hauptstory und neuen Nebenquests bringt diese Mod auch die bekannten Maps aus Soc und CS mit ins Spiel. Dazu gibt es ein paar neue Maps. Insgesammt darf man sich auf 37(!!!) voll erkundbare Maps freuen. Dazu gibt es neue Mutanten, Anomalien, Waffen, Granaten und jede Menge Items und andere Spieländerungen. So wird bei Smarter Pripyat z.B. eine Batterie für die Nachtsichtgeräte und Lampen benötigt, der Spieler muss nicht nur etwas essen, sondern auch trinken und schlafen, oder kann sich bei Blutsaugern auch eine Blutvergiftung einfangen.

Die Mod ist noch in der Entwicklung, aber angesichts dessen was schon gezeigt wird, darf man durchaus gespannt sein. Eine komplette Übersicht über die Mod findet ihr unter folgender URL:

S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat mod - Mod DB


----------



## PsyMagician (25. Januar 2012)

*Neuer "Teaser" zu Lost Alpha*

Da sich die Wartezeit auf Stalker 2, wie es aussieht, noch ein wenig verlängern wird, müssen wir uns halt mit den vorher kommenden Mods begnügen. Worunter jedoch so einige sind, welche einen vergleichbaren Spielspass bieten werden. Vor kurzem wurde ein neues fünf minütiges "Neujahrs-Video" zu Lost alpha veröffentlicht. Das Video zeigt Kamerafahrten über die eindrucksvoll neugestalteten Levels, kurze Spielszenen und eine kurze Cutscene, ohne dabei zu viel zu spoilern. Es wird jedoch verraten, daß Lost Alpha noch dieses Jahr erscheinen wird.

Das Video findet ihr hier:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha - Happy New Year 2012! - YouTube

Lost Alpha bei Moddb:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha mod - Mod DB


----------

